# 25th Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, February 11th, 2017



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Dear Fellow Fly Tyer,

Iâ€™m proud to announce that on Saturday, February 11th, 2017, the Texas FlyFishers will celebrate the 25th Anniversary of the Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival and I would like to extend you an invitation to join us at this great event. 

*Joining us at this yearâ€™s Festival will be *David Nelson of White Plains, NY. Davidâ€™s refers to his flies as Squimpish Flies. â€œ*Squimpish Fliesâ€ are artistic, impressionistic and effective patterns of SQUid, ShrIMP and BaitfISHâ€¦the most common forage base for gamefish. Davidâ€™s flies have been featured in David Klausmeyerâ€™s book â€œStriped Bass Flies, Patterns of the Prosâ€ and Bob Popovicâ€™s latest publication â€œFleye Design: Techniques, Insights, Patternsâ€. *You can also find out more about Davidâ€™s style of tying and his patterns on his website www.squimpishflies.com . 

Along with David, there will be many of the areaâ€™s finest tyers on hand to demonstrate how to tie that certain pattern or, to help you perfect your techniques at the vise. The Festival will take place in the auditorium at the Bethany Christian Church, *3223 Westheimer Road in Houston, Texas. The doors open at 8:30 am and weâ€™ll go until 4:30 pm. I hope to see you there! *

*If you are interested in joining us as a tyer, please send me a PM*

*Tight loops!*

*Visit our website www.Texasflyfisher.org*


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

sounds fun.

who is doc eddie rizzo?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Ish, Dr. Ed Rizzolo was a Houston based heart surgeon and, a long time member of the Texas FlyFishers. Here's a link to his bio and a brief history of the Festival:

https://texasflyfishers.org/annual-events/dr-ed-fly-tying-festival/dr-ed-rizzolo-bio/

I hope you will join us.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*Presenter List and Times:*

Here is a list of the class room presenters, times and topics.

*9:00 - 10:00 am* - Goeff Scott , Classic Trout Attractor Nymphs and Their Variants
*10:00-11:00 am* - Ron Mayfield, Deer Hair Patterns for East Texas Bass
*11:00 am - Noon* - David Nelson, Topic TBA
*Noon â€" 12:30 pm* - Lunch Break 
*12:30 - 2:00** pm* - Adam Marton, Essential Flies for Belize and Cuba
*2:00 - 3:00** pm* - Mark Marmon, Freshwater Fly Design Theory
*3:00 - 4:30** pm* - David Nelson , Topic TBA
*Presenters, Times and topics are subject to change.*


----------

